# Volumen Zähler für Internetverbindung!



## Semjasa (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

nun ich hätte da ein Problem mir wurde bei Vertragsabschluss zugesagt das ich eine DSL 3000 flat ohne Datenbegrenzung bekomme, jetzt hat sich rausgestellt das ich eine 20GB Begrenzung habe.

Damit ich aber weiss wieviel ich noch für den restlichen Monat übrig habe wollte ich mir ein Programm zulegen indem ich eine Auflistung oder Präzise angaben über die Upload bzw. Download menge bekomme und nicht nur von während der aktuellen Verbindungszeit.

ich habe derzeit eines doch es startet bei Einwahl und endet bei Auswahl und dann weiss ich wieder nicht wieviel ich gezogen habe.

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.

Mfg
Semjasa


----------



## gothic ghost (4. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
wenn du x? Windows hast. 
Startet mit Windows und geht erst mit dem Rechner aus.  :suspekt: 
Läuft bei mir einwandfrei.

MfG


----------



## Semjasa (4. Oktober 2004)

oh stimmt hab das Betriebssystem vergessen anzugeben. 

Windows Xp Pro (Service Pack2)


----------



## gothic ghost (4. Oktober 2004)

Semjasa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oh stimmt hab das Betriebssystem vergessen anzugeben.
> Windows Xp Pro (Service Pack2)



1. halb so wild, 
2. auf der angegebenen Website habe ich nichts mehr gefunden, nur V.3 gegen bares,
3. klicke in meinem Post oder hier auf www , und folge         den Pfaden in den Safe   unter "Microsoft" -> Internet ->
....   findest du dann die Freeware Trafficdedector Version 2.3.3

MfG


----------

